# Newbie with carry question



## AED55 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just joined the forum and have what probably is a dumb and common question. I just don't understand the whole concealed vs open carry thing. In my state of Ohio, I can go to a gun store, and after a routine background check, purchase any handgun I desire. If I carry the weapon openly I don't need any extra permit, training, etc. However if I want to conceal the weapon when going out and about, I need to jump thru all kinds of hoops to get a CC permit.

I am just puzzled as to why I am more of a threat with a gun if it is concealed, than if I have it strapped to my hip. If I intend to use it in the commission of a crime, I'm not going to say to myself, man I had better get a CC permit before I rob this bank with a .45 in my pocket or I could get into real trouble!

Someone please enlighten me before my head explodes.


----------



## jlc (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome from a fellow Buckeye.. I'll try to answer your question as best I can.. The 2nd Amendment and the Constitution of the State of Ohio both agree that the individual has the right to keep and bear arms. Now the Ohio Constitution does not allow for concealed carry so the State legislature got involved to make it available and acceptable to the powers that be in the State, (ie) Law Emforcement etc.

From page 18 of Ohio's concealed carry law handbook, it quite simply states
_Open Carry
Ohio's concealed carry laws do not regulate "open" carry of firearms.
If you openly carry, use caution. *The open carry of firearms is a legal
activity in Ohio.*_ (However, if you do open carry and then innocently get into your car , you will be in violation of the laws (Federal) concerning the transportation of a loaded firearm as well as Ohio law, my emphasis)
There is much you can do while carrying a firearm concealed that can't legally be done while open carrying.
My wife and I have had our Ohio license to carry since 2004 when it first became available. The learning NEVER stops, not to speak of the changes in the law (mostly for the better) . There are two good web sites in Ohio for Ohio news in this regard.
http://ohioccwforums.org/index.php?sid=df860854b2594533c11ce27e1cb4ec3e and
http://forums.buckeyefirearms.org/index.php Not to mention the multitude of other very good forums on what's happening in the USA such as this forum.. My advice for what it's worth. If it's worth doing, it's worth doing well..Get your CHL..(concealed handgun license) you'll be glad you did..:smt1099


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

I have been wondering about the reasoning between unpermitted open carry and permitted concealed carry too. I do know Florida does not allow ANY open carry.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum AED55.

+1 jlc.

Just want to add a couple more things.

It is great that open carry is allowed in Ohio and I am all for it but the general populous is afraid of guns. With open carry it will probably draw some attention of some people who may call the police and will respond to a call for a man with a gun. Will you be thrown in jail - no because it is legal - it's just a matter of how many times do you want to answer to the police for open carry?

Most criminals have no respect for police and I doubt they would give any second thought to walking up behind someone carrying a side arm in the open - knocking them in the head or shooting them in the back and taking their firearm.

Check out our CCW thread at http://www.handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=75
There is an abundant amount of info there.

Also this subject was touched upon in a discussion of an open carry protest going on in northern Ohio at http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20079


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

AED55, welcome. I've also given alot of thought to your question, and so far have this opinion. 

Open carry is a constitutional right, excepting those local gov'ts that for many understandable reasons outlawed it, or the common sense restrictions placed on open carry. (Gov't buildings, bars, etc). 

Concealed carry is a much higher level of responsibility. With it comes the duty to prove beyond all doubt your ability to maintain that responsibility. That's as far as I've gotten in my head. I'm not posting to start another debate or hi jack the thread, just my opinion. 

As for this situation with the guy in Ohio, I used to live there and it's easy to understand why someone would be alarmed seeing someone strolling in the suburbs outside Cleveland openly carrying. It's not something you see very often, for some folks never. The way it was handled by the cop after the initial contact and after determining the lack of a threat, it should have been different. The cop was belligerent, almost demanding compliance with his incorrect interpretation of Ohio law. Me? I comply, and immediately take it up with his supervisor and beyond. 

On an interesting note, in NC LEO's give a HIGHER level of respect once it's determined you have a CC permit. My instructor in CC class went as far as to say if you're stopped for example for a traffic violation, you disclose your permit first, (if carrying) wait for instruction and comply. In many cases, the cop is going to let you off because "you're one of the good guys". When my wife went to the sheriffs office to turn in her CC application carrying her certificate in her hand. The cop manning the metal detector actually waved her straight through, pointing at her cert. WOW! No emptying pockets, searching her purse, nothing! Of course the alarms went off, he said "Have a nice day"! An interesting difference of opinions.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think open carry (and concealed carry, for that matter) is a constitutional right, and that there may even be times when open carry is actually more appropriate. In fact, I disagree with laws that prohibit either, simply because we already have laws that address their illegal use. The fact that we citizens allow government to impose harsh penalties on the people who commit violent crimes does not give them the right to restrict a persons constitutional rights, based on what some psychiatrist or statistical analyst has determined a person _might_ do, if given the opportunity.

But, concealed carry does make more sense for most civilians, simply because most lack the training needed to keep a bad guy from sneaking up on them and taking their gun away before they even knew they were in trouble. Also, in most cases, a civilian needs the advantage of surprise to give him the edge he needs to win a confrontation with any serious bad guy. Stealth can negate the need for a fast draw, and just makes more sense for the average person.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

CWW? In SoCal? 
Pretty much only cops and BG's do that. 

The GP is not allowed to carry a loaded firearm anywhere. Period. Unless licensed for CCW and the blessing for same must come from the mayor or Sherrif of COP in your city- after, showing 'good cause'. 
Fat chance of that. 

Why? 

Because the CLU's and such have them wrapped around their fat little fingers. 

That's why. 

From a BG's POV, everyone knows how totally unfair it is for them when the prospective victim is armed and capable of defending themselves. This outrages them and, they actually complain. 
And, they actually sue when shot in the progess of a crime. 

And, the cops here don't like competition. And, they view all that carry as BG's. 
Doubt it? Open carry, unloaded of course, sometime and see how fast you get tackled, tased or look down the muzzle of a Colt or Beretta. 
CCW w/o a premit? Go to jail, loose your firearm. 

Calif. has literally stripped the right from it's citizens to protect themselves from attackers due to 'them' having more bogus rights than citizens have real ones. 

And to answer the OP's question: 
You are not more of a threat with a CHG. 
But, you are capable of the element of surpise and self defence with lethal, deadly force. 

And that bothers a lot of citizens that advocate for 'other's rights' and, that are addicted to the TV news and State controlled media as a source of 'facts'. 

Right up untill the time they become a victim. Too late to change your POV when you are no longer breathing.


----------



## AED55 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info and opinions. I have no intention of carrying a gun openly, I just didn't understand the logic behind the laws governing this practice. When you think about it a criminal doesn't even need a gun to commit "armed" robbery. I know that most places of business instruct their employees to comply with a thief's demand for money, whether they display a gun or not, it's just not worth taking the chance of someone getting hurt or killed. Besides most of these idiots don't realize they are probably being captured on "candid camera" and it's usually just a matter of time before they are caught.


----------



## USMC6173 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I live in Colorado and here our policy is that you can open carry without a permit as well......... the reason why is because if you are doing open carry the weapon is visable from three sides and cops as well as civilians can see the weapon and know it is there...... if you conceal carry and nobody knows that you have the weapon you can become a danger to common people and they can take offence to you carring... It is kinda retarded how most of the pupblic thinks about people who carry a firearm but that is why at least here in Colorado


----------

